# Posting for Mom - Grandpa's farm, 60+ acres available in IN



## sleuth (Aug 31, 2013)

My mom and her brother and sister have my late Grandpa's farm on the market in western Indiana. It's 60+ total acres available in 2 plots. The 50+ acre plot has a homesite on it. The house needs a lot of work for rehab, or you could live in it while you build your dream home. The other plot is ~14 acres. I grew up there and have fond memories of horses, cows, goats, sheep, and chickens, hunting, etc.. Almost all livestock was fenced via electric fence.

What's not in the ad - realtors don't know anything.
There are a bunch of wild raspberries on the property, as well as a grove of Pawpaw trees. Additionally, we find several pounds of morel mushrooms there almost every year. There are several deer trails and I used to hunt rabbit there as a kid. Not sure how much rabbit there is now because at the time, we also kept the coyote, fox, and raccoon population at a minimum by trapping. It hasn't been trapped in over 20 years to my knowledge.

There is also a lot of tillable acreage on the properties, but I don't know how much. There have been financial agreements between neighboring farmers to use the land, but I don't know anything about them.

There are several outbuildings not shown. They are also in need of repairs, but they were being used as recently as a year or two ago.

The 14 acre plot had a nice little farm pond at one time but over time it ran dry. Could probably be revived by silt removal and rebuilding the land dam. It also has a knockdown house on it too far gone to repair but it has some nice architectural features that could be salvaged.

If you inquire about it, let it be known that it was the youngest daughter's son that brought the buyer in. Might earn me a referral bonus.

Here are the 2 ads.
http://helmangroup.coldwellbankerth.com/listings/detail.php?lid=77296637&limit=0&offset=0&aid=005800117&oid=005800000&temp=1627&aname=The++Helman+Group&aimg=1&agent_hasfeat=34&&posc=9&post=22&cfq=radarea%3D4%26startnewsearch%3D1%26aid%3D005800117%26oid%3D005800000%26state%3D18%26zipcode%255B%255D%3D47874%26pricemax%3D999999999%26bedmore%3D1%26bath_thre%3D1%26vtycount%3D2%26restype%3D1%26limit%3D10%26SRSearchDate%3D1378386200%26SRRecordCount%3D22%26SRPage%3D1%26SRPageCount%3D3%26SRPageLinks%3D6

http://helmangroup.coldwellbankerth.com/listings/detail.php?lid=77275094&limit=0&offset=0&aid=005800117&oid=005800000&temp=1627&aname=The++Helman+Group&aimg=1&agent_hasfeat=34&&posc=2&post=22&cfq=limit%3D10%26aid%3D005800117%26oid%3D005800000%26temp%3D1627%26aname%3DThe%2B%2BHelman%2BGroup%26aimg%3D1%26agent_hasfeat%3D34%26state%3D18%26bath_thre%3D1%26pricemax%3D999999999%26radarea%3D4%26searchtype%3D1%26restype%3D1%26zipcode%5B0%5D%3D47874%26bedmore%3D1%26vtycount%3D2%26SRSearchDate%3D1378386200%26SRRecordCount%3D22%26SRPageCount%3D3%26SRPage%3D1%26SRSearchDate%3D1378386200%26SRRecordCount%3D22%26SRPage%3D1%26SRPageCount%3D3%26SRPageLinks%3D6


----------



## sleuth (Aug 31, 2013)

Bumping for mom.


----------



## Shadohart (Aug 30, 2013)

I would suggest pics of the house. Even if its bad people want to see it. After the meth lab in one and chalk outline ( kidding but I do think the stain on the sub flooring was blood) in another, I won't even ask if they won't show the inside of the place.

That said, I have not seen the inside of my new house yet but Cindy is a horse person and good people. Plus I found her here. So for your realtor listing, pics of the house might help.


----------



## sleuth (Aug 31, 2013)

Shadohart said:


> I would suggest pics of the house. Even if its bad people want to see it. After the meth lab in one and chalk outline ( kidding but I do think the stain on the sub flooring was blood) in another, I won't even ask if they won't show the inside of the place.
> 
> That said, I have not seen the inside of my new house yet but Cindy is a horse person and good people. Plus I found her here. So for your realtor listing, pics of the house might help.


Thanks for the feedback. I passed it along to my mom.

I keep trying to convince her that when selling property like this, her realtor needs to consider the market to be national, not just local. Anyone who is interested in a homestead will want to see everything possible before making a trip out there. And they're probably not moving because of their job.


----------



## Shadohart (Aug 30, 2013)

sleuth said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I passed it along to my mom.
> 
> I keep trying to convince her that when selling property like this, her realtor needs to consider the market to be national, not just local. Anyone who is interested in a homestead will want to see everything possible before making a trip out there. And they're probably not moving because of their job.


Exactly so. We looked in ga, tn, mo, and ala. that last because we have family there. Traveling to look at everything was out of the question. We had realtors do FaceTime walthroughs of only one place. Nothing else got through the process that far.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

If we were in a position to move, we'd really consider going and checking this out. Would love to have more land.


----------



## sleuth (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm the grandson IGG and I wish I could buy it. I live in another state though and can't really quit my day job to become a farmer.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Rather confusing post.

Is the property in Ohio, or are you in Ohio?

Since the realatator link leads only to a blank page, is the property LISTED for sale?

If the property is listed, what is the asking price?

You mention other relatives, do they hold any claim to title to the property?

Are there any other claims against the title to the property?

YOU mention possibly collecting a fee for yourself. You do realize that in Ohio you can not be paid unless you are licensed to engage in the Real Estate Business. That is if the property is in Ohio.

I am in Ohio, and so far you have not created sufficient interest to get me to walk across the road to see this property.

Keep trying.


----------



## sleuth (Aug 31, 2013)

edcopp said:


> Rather confusing post.
> 
> Is the property in Ohio, or are you in Ohio?


I am in Ohio. The property is in the Terre Haute, Indiana area.



> Since the realatator link leads only to a blank page, is the property LISTED for sale?
> 
> If the property is listed, what is the asking price?


The links did lead specifically to the ad. Looks like they were taken down. It may be possible that the realtor contract expired or they may be switching realtors. It is temporarily not listed but still for sale. I will update this thread when it goes back on.



> You mention other relatives, do they hold any claim to title to the property?
> 
> Are there any other claims against the title to the property?


The property is jointly owned by my late grandfather's heirs.



> YOU mention possibly collecting a fee for yourself. You do realize that in Ohio you can not be paid unless you are licensed to engage in the Real Estate Business. That is if the property is in Ohio.


That was said somewhat jokingly. I believe in Indiana, though, a selling realtor may offer compensation for anyone that brings a buyer. I'm not sure if that's cash only, or simply a thank you gift of some kind. No idea. I've sold property in Indiana before but I can't recall what the terms are. Most likely unless the realtor advertises it, I'd get zilch.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Some Realtors will give a referral/finders fee or gift.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 11, 2013)

I guess it sold? The listings are gone.


----------



## sleuth (Aug 31, 2013)

No it hasn't sold. The sellers are changing realtors. I will post new links when ready. For the interim, it is fsbo.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Nathanaf8388 (Oct 25, 2013)

I wish I could get the financing it isn't far from me!


----------

